# South Bend Generic Parts List



## drdudley (Oct 30, 2015)

My library of downloaded South Bend info recently suffered a major setback when someone, who shall remain nameless, knocked over an open one litre bottle of ice cold Coke on his three week new Mac computer. It was truly a huge loss. That Coke was so cold, and I was so thirsty. Oh well. I have been able to replace most all of the files but I can not remember where I found the list of generic parts  (everyday hardware) that were listed under South Bend numbers and general hardware description. Any assistance will be appreciated. By coincidence, I have for sale to a good home a nearly new Mac computer which now functions quite nicely as a plant holder.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 31, 2015)

Try these:

http://wswells.com/

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=1617&tab=3


----------



## drdudley (Oct 31, 2015)

Charles,
Thank you for that  library of information. It was my impression that what I had was not a South Bend production. It was presented as a package of two separate downloads. One was the actual South Bend lathe parts manual. The second appeared to be an extensive labor of true commitment which identified by common ID the hardware items that could be purchased commercially today and brought them to the readers attention by use of the original South Bend part number. I am sure everyone can see how valuable this resource would be in saved time and money. I will continue searching.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 31, 2015)

Try these:

http://wswells.com/

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=1617&tab=3


----------



## drdudley (Oct 31, 2015)

Charles,
This is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you so much. Now just one more request. Can you remember the site where you picked this up?
Dudley


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 31, 2015)

No, not really if it isn't one of the sites that I listed.


----------

